# August, France, 2 kids, 1 dog,



## TomUK (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi all,
First post...

We fancied a change from camping and bought our first MH last year  Since then we have cut our teeth visiting in the UK - Devon, Dorset, South Wales, Cumbria... but always staying at one campsite with day trips out in the MH, so no touring experience really.

The time has come to cross the channel, so I'm booking 2 or 3 weeks for our first euro trip. We are limited to school holidays unfortunately so will be going in the second half of August.

The current plan is to book a week on a site on Ile de Re (any other hot tips for seaside locations on the West coast of France?) and take 4 or 5 days either side to travel to and from Calais. 

I'm just wondering how much I need to plan this trip? Do you just go and see what happens? Just concerned about it being August and busy I guess... obviously we want to spend as much time having fun as possible, and the least amount of time worrying about finding somewhere to stay! What do people generally do? I imagined getting an evening ferry from Dover, stopping for a night somewhere near Calais and hitting the road refreshed the next morning...

Also taking a dog so need to visit a vet before returning... can you just turn up in a town and find a vet?

I'm sure after our first trip these concerns will seem foolish!
Thanks for listening,
Tom


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

We are doing very similar to you with 2 kids and (cuddly toy) dog in the back and stopping at Ile de Re for a week in August.

What about stopping off at EuroDisney on the way down for a Day, its then 300 miles across to La Rochelle.

You can stay in the car parks of Euro Disney FOC.


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

you can get a free disney adult ticket wo P&O at minute. We are travelling with 3 kids. They need plenty of snacks, doodle books, dvd;s and breaks but enjoy the whole vagabond lifestyle. I would hit the coast without delay, my kids are still at the age when a beach will occupy them for ages. Have a blast!!


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

ttcharlie said:


> You can stay in the car parks of Euro Disney FOC.


.........only if you have an annual pass (Dream or Fantasy).

It used to be 20 euros a day but I believe its just gone up. 8O


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

we have the same plan although we are going in july

we have a week in the middle staying with in-laws who live in france - other than that we plan to bimble our there and back

the thing i'm most worried about is our daft six month old pup who is not (yet) as civilised as our eight year old children


----------



## TomUK (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for your replies all.

Sounds like you just kind of go for it... booking is for wusses! 

My kids are 8 & 10 and love the whole beach/swimming/body boarding thing... maybe i'll just head for the coast asap.

hsscrm - how are you arranging the vet visit for the return trip?

Not thought about Disney - will put that in my back pocket for October half term! Gives me a chance to save up for the car park


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TomUK said:


> Sounds like you just kind of go for it... booking is for wusses!


Hi Tom and family and welcome.

You say you're going to get an evening ferry from Dover ? In the circumstances I'd make sure I have the address or coordinates of several places close to Calais where you can spend the first night. Remember you will be one hour ahead of UK time so it will be 2 hours after you leave Dover- if the ferry is on time and, it is reassuring to know where you are aiming for that first night.

There are lots of useful campsites around and several aires. Have you looked in the MHF database ? Very good and available on a USB stick too. Most of us could do a recommendation as well.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

Enjoy !

G


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

August is when all of France is on holiday but you should be able to find somewhere on route. 
Municipal campsites are good value - http://www.camping-municipal.org Camping car 'aires' are good for overnight stops but it is on a first come first get the place basis. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

There is site about 1 hour south of Calais at Escalles which is reasonably priced and good for an overnight stop. N 50º 54.738' E 001º 43.231'

I can't help you regarding the dog.

Have a great holiday.

Christine


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You can find a List of recommended Vets who are familiar with the Pet Passport scheme by clicking on 'Resources' (found on the top line of each page) and then 'Useful Downloads'

The list is 'Vets List March 2012' at the moment but I've just uploaded a newer version for June which may, or may not, have been approved by whoever does the job now.

It would be more extensive but there has been a lack of Members giving details of Vets used this year despite my frequent requests for updated info and new Vets.

This blog gives a detailed account of returning to the UK and many thanks to the blogger - www.dogtravelblog.co.uk/

I'm now doing last minute packing for an early start tomorrow morning as we, and the dog, are off for three weeks trying to find warmth and sunshine anywhere and everywhere in France.


----------



## Avenonickname (Jan 25, 2011)

*Your trip to France*

It's not foolish to ask.
First suggestion is stop in Calais at the Cite de Europe shopping centre. There's a dedicated parking area for shed drivers. Pretty safe and no charge. West Coast Ile de Re is 2 days and using RN routes no tolls. Municipal sites or aires are good value but will be busy in August.
Plan route and if possible book ahead.
For the dog, and given the new time regulations on re-entry vet visits suggest you estimate your ETA at a town en route and pre book a slot with a vet. I've done it a lot so if you want to discuss call me on 01380 722965
Pete


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Tom....
What a coincidence, we are catching the ferry on Sunday 29th July from Portsmouth to Caen ( booked), then heading to Mont St Micheal and staying at the aire there, then staying the next night at St Naziere , at the aire , then staying Wednesday night south of Sables d' Olonne, then finally ending up at Ile de Re on Thursday2nd August. We have marked out an aire on the Island which is opposite a campsite, so we will stay at one or the other. Not sure about Ile D'Oleron wether that would be worth going to see.

As for vets, we also have a dog with us so will be popping in to see a vet on Keith's list (thanks Keith for your hard work )
You wont have a problem as far as the vet goes, in our experience they all speak good English and know quite well how to rip you off..LOL budget for around 50 Euros.
Please let us know if you get any info on these two islands, we will watch this topic with interest

Paul


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> . . . I'm now doing last minute packing for an early start tomorrow morning as we, and the dog, are off for three weeks trying to find warmth and sunshine anywhere and everywhere in France.


We'll be following you on Monday - if you are successful in finding warmth and sunshine, be grateful if you'd share! We will do likewise.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we never book the return and have no problem finding a vet'especially now you have a 5 day time slot

almost every town has one, just ask

hope you find the sun ,we did after the first 3 weeks of heavy rain

enjoy

Aldra


----------



## TomUK (Jun 8, 2012)

*Very *useful information - much appreciated all. Have been using various forums for years, but never got such a good response so quickly!

Thanks for the offer Pete - I may well be in touch.

This site looks promising for the return stay - campinglafontainedesclercs.fr - close to Calais and a town, just need to find out if there is a vet.

I will be sure to update this site with vet details if it will help others when we get back.

I've taken on board the advice about planning a first night stop and had a look at the DB (what a great resource). I just want somewhere cheap and cheerful to sleep for one night before getting on the road proper, so any recommendations would be bloomin marvellous. Will definitely consider the Cite de Europe though - do many UK MHs stop there en-route?

Portsmouth - Caen would be great as it's so close to home, but £600 return!

I want to pick a route to Ile De Re which will take 3-4 days and entertain the kids. Time to crack open an ale and get the map out 

I also need to upgrade my sat nav I think. (ancient tomtom one with a battery life of about 3 minutes). I've ordered the aires book too... come on August!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TomUK said:


> Will definitely consider the Cite de Europe though - do many UK MHs stop there en-route?


Cheap- as in free- , and yes, there are, in our experience, always UK motorhomers there. We've always felt safe.

Your children might well enjoy a meal at Flunch. Go straignt across the road and into the entrance to the right of the huge Carrefour sign. You're in a vast shopping mall. Keep walking, past Carrefour, until you come to the intersection and turn right. Walk straight on to the end- past C&A- and Flunch is at the end. They are a chain restaurant and found in most big towns and at many supermarkets.

You choose your starter, pud and drink and then choose your main course from the photos. You then pay, get a token for the coffee machine if you want it, and sit and eat your starter. You then go to the appropriate section to have your main course cooked to order and you can then choose as much veg as you want.

At about 7- 8pm it is full of children and parents from- we think- the in-house Cite Europe nursery and after-school club. We find it fascinating ! Lots of things for children to do both there and by the loos in the mall.

G


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

I've recently travelled from La Rochelle area back to Calais via Brittany & Normandy - loads of aires to choose from, although we found that they were already starting to get busy. Headed a little way inland from the coast and had no problems. My only advice would be not to leave it too late in the day to find somewhere to stay in case your first choice is full.

We found a vet from the MHF list in Montreuil - just turned up one morning and were asked to come back a couple of hours later which was no hardship. He gave the dog a checkup and advised us to get her seen by a vet when we returned to the UK - she has a heart murmur which concerned. We did as he suggested and she has been diagnosed with heart disease - we had put her apathy towards exercise etc down to old age as she is 14! He was excellent and spoke good English.

I'm sure you'll have a ball - enjoy!


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We travel with 2 dogs and have never had any problems.

Our regular first (and sometimes last) night stop is at the aire at Wissant. Its only 15 minutes down the A16 towards Boulogne (toll free bit). Its a 5 minute walk into town with a fabulous beach for dogs / kids. It also has a boulangerie for the all important croissants.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/wissant-campsite.html

The aire at Le Ferme de l"Horloge in Tardinghen is also great. 5 euros for overnight with services (or 3 euros for services alone). 3 different 'aires' to choose from.

http://www.sitedes2caps.fr/

We have no problems finding vets for the dogs and now we have up to 5 days it even easier. Prices generally go up as you get closer to Calais.

The last 2 trips we saw the vet on Wednesday and crossed on the tunnel on Saturday (this gives a little lee way for changes of plan!). We usually try to use vets from Keiths database - but have also added one of our own! You can find the local vets through Pages Jaunes online (yellow pages) 

We have paid as little as 30 euros for both (border collies) to 62 euros for both and usually take our own Milbemax with us.

PM me with your phone number if you want more info.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

If you are going to lie de re and want to explore the island to its best on bikes, I can highly recommend a doggy trailer for your pooch! Try and get a cheap one off eBay.


----------

